# How to clean My Tiels face



## DogIsNotFunny (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey yall, new to these forums

Just got a 5 week old tiel 3 days ago. He was hand reared. So already he was ok with human interaction. He has been fed formula 3 times a day and it has dried and stuck to his feathers. especially around the facial area because he spazzes out with excitement during feeding

How do i clean him without any discomfort too him, I hear a spray gun that can shoot mist is how you wash them but i dont think that will be able to get the dried formula off.


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

I had the same problem with my new baby. I took him in the shower with me and let the water mist spray over him and gently squished and pulled off the softened formula with my fingers. You can also hold a small container of water under the formula attached to his face and let it soak. Just be very gentle with him, cus he is a baby he should tolerate it  He will feel much better once it's off!


----------



## DogIsNotFunny (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you very much! that worked pretty well in getting the gunk off. He did not like showering at all though.


And then his dinner feeding happened and i gotta go through it all again tommorrow -_-
...birds are hard


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

i always used a luke warm wash cloth and just wiped their faces off


----------

